# POWERMAX 826OE BROKEN AXLE



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone here has experienced a broken wheel axle? Mine broke a month ago, part was on backorder so I had it welded.. only to have it break again this morning. The guy who repaired it asked me if there ever was a recall as the axle almost seemed a bit short joining into the wheels...and thus more likely to break off. I am not aware of a recall. Any input here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

How do you break an axle on one of these things


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

What things?


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Ritetool said:


> Just wondering if anyone here has experienced a broken wheel axle? Mine broke a month ago, part was on backorder so I had it welded.. only to have it break again this morning. The guy who repaired it asked me if there ever was a recall as the axle almost seemed a bit short joining into the wheels...and thus more likely to break off. I am not aware of a recall. Any input here would be greatly appreciated.


Isn't that a pretty thick axle? Surprising.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I used to have a Craftsman with trigger steering that had 2 half axles. There was a bolt that went through one of them. I broke that half axle TWICE - each time right thru the bolt hole.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i've seen and had the lynch pins break, the grade 8 1/4x20 bolts break, but never a axle, 
that machine uses a live axle so anything is possible with wheels fighting to turn. unlike with a old power shift's differential or a powermax with Triger or auto turn


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

A new part is on backorder at the only supplier in town ...gonna try another weld...


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have never seen a solid wheel axle break. Or even read about it until now. You say the axle would do better if it were longer. I can not follow it but that is ok. Can you get your welder to weld on an extension on each end? Do you believe that would help?


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

120-7180 part number? I see a few here in the US.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Parts – Power Max 826 OE Snowthrower | Toro $38.00 plus shipping in stock from toro direct in the usa'
issue will be duty taxes and shipping to Canada plus dollar difference


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I have never seen a solid wheel axle break. Or even read about it until now. You say the axle would do better if it were longer. I can not follow it but that is ok. Can you get your welder to weld on an extension on each end? Do you believe that would help?


I am only going by what he found...that it is almost a fraction short on both ends...he has one side welded...and plans to weld the other side..and put a longer pin in where it meets the wheel...he must mean the "pin" is too short...


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I have never seen a solid wheel axle break. Or even read about it until now. You say the axle would do better if it were longer. I can not follow it but that is ok. Can you get your welder to weld on an extension on each end? Do you believe that would help?


I believe that is what he plans to do ....he had one side done...and is doing the other Monday


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

any up date ritetool?


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

captchas said:


> any up date ritetool?


I had the other side welded and is working fine so far....you would think there would be a recall on something like this.


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Never had an issue the remainder of last winter...just some concern goimg into this one whether the repair holds up...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

A proper weld should be fine for like forever ..... I

I also have never seen a broken axle on a snowblower.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Unless the axle has splines or other special machining, why not get some appropriate size round stock and make a NEW axle?


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

Grunt said:


> Unless the axle has splines or other special machining, why not get some appropriate size round stock and make a NEW axle?


Do you have the Toro-721 QZR? I saw it listed in your reply (not sure). Does the QZR make a big difference? I had the manual chute and returned it at the end of the season for other reasons. I'm thinking of getting the 721 again but was wondering about the lever for easy of moving the chute. Manual wasn't terrible but it would be good to know how well it operates with the QZR. Thanks!

BTW - Experience is a tough teacher...she tests first and teaches later.


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Oneacer said:


> A proper weld should be fine for like forever ..... I
> 
> I also have never seen a broken axle on a snowblower.


I wish I could say the same...but unfortunately thats what happened to me...


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

fjb730 said:


> Do you have the Toro-721 QZR? I saw it listed in your reply (not sure). Does the QZR make a big difference? I had the manual chute and returned it at the end of the season for other reasons. I'm thinking of getting the 721 again but was wondering about the lever for easy of moving the chute. Manual wasn't terrible but it would be good to know how well it operates with the QZR. Thanks!
> 
> BTW - Experience is a tough teacher...she tests first and teaches later.


Some members have said their quick chute would freeze and not rotate until defrosted. I have had quick chute machines (2) for around 15 years and NEVER had a problem with it. I will always have a quick chute machine because of the speed and ease of changing direction. Maybe one day Toro will incorporate the zip deflector on the control handle?

Sorry for the late reply, just seen your post.


----------

